# Drag R



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Finally picked up my new car  

Not quite finished but looks the part - and goes very well  

Pics at Photohost


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Holy Schomoly!!*

That is one very tasty looking machine Dave.Who is preparing that for you?
I pressume its having some tasteful race trim added.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

WOW...Dave...it looks so different from the last time I saw it! Alloys look sweet as mate!! What size are the front rotors?

Right...I'm coming down for a ride


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Looking sweet Dave....not seen pics of those Forged Mags on a car before - bloody lovely  :smokin:



paul creed said:


> That is one very tasty looking machine Dave.Who is preparing that for you?


I'm guessing Top Secret are doing the work Paul....Top Secret bumper and sticker on rear window gave it away


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sh1t...I just realized!! That's Jaws Part II  

  :smokin:


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

argh cant view the picture aparently my ISP has a block on that site ,,, one of the great things when you have only one ISP and monopoly


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Me like lots


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Big Mark said:


> I'm guessing Top Secret are doing the work Paul....Top Secret bumper and sticker on rear window gave it away


You're right Mark!! Well it was early when i posted that!


----------



## MattBiggin (Sep 12, 2003)

That looks awesome. Love the styling mods.

What's been done to the engine/drivetrain/etc?

It'd look a whole better if it was tucked up in my garage though!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Guys - thanks for the compliments  

Paul - It's a Top Secret Customer demo car, which I've bought and changed a few things on. No more race trim - just a bit of 'bling' at the back (for now)
Dino - Yes it does look pretty different - I'm really pleased :smokin: They are 370 a la Gio.
Mark - I was going to get the Forged Mag Spoke, but Rays kindly introduced this new model which meant I could have a similar look in a single piece rim for maximum future brake sizes (plus was confused over the weight gain of forged mag being lost by having a 2-piece rim) . Anyway these are Fine Forged Progressive Spoke (You know how the Japanese love their names).
Dino again - lol (good nickname)
BBD - maybe Dino could re-host (please) or take better pictures


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Matt - It's had just about everything done short of a Stroker kit, and the transmission is still stock.
Basically, "T88 based Wangan racer" was how it was descibed....


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Ged, sorry missed one.

Thanks - and I like yours lots too - definitely want to be first in line if you ever sell. Very s.w.e.e.t :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Dave, have you got one in each country now  I am very envious.
Very nice


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Bean said:


> Ged, sorry missed one.
> 
> Thanks - and I like yours lots too - definitely want to be first in line if you ever sell. Very s.w.e.e.t :smokin:



How about we do a swap then?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

In typical Top Secret fashion - Simply mint, Dave. For a minute there I thought I was looking at my car!  Congrats.

What is there left to do? I don't know whether it is simply the angle of the photo's but I'm liking the wing more and more - damn you if this ends up costing me more. Let's catch up for a closer look.

Cya O!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Dave mate your Top Secret 34 is stunning !

Congratts


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Dave,

Looks absolutely superb and a real monster aswell :smokin:

Go Team Bayside


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> Dave, have you got one in each country now  I am very envious.
> Very nice


Dave,
I did less then 2000 miles a yr in the car that I mistakenly sent to England, so it had to go.  
But on the bright side - I have another one, and my old one has gone to a very good owner. I hope he enjoys it for more miles than I did.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

knight said:


> How about we do a swap then?


I gather you might have trouble SVA-ing it these days....
but I'll think about it


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> In typical Top Secret fashion - Simply mint, Dave. For a minute there I thought I was looking at my car!  Congrats.
> 
> What is there left to do? I don't know whether it is simply the angle of the photo's but I'm liking the wing more and more - damn you if this ends up costing me more. Let's catch up for a closer look.
> 
> Cya O!


Gio - Thanks - er, yes I think Dino's comment about Jaws and JawsII is pretty close to the mark.
There's not much left to do - mostly trivial stuff like a dry cell battery - and then there's that trip to Robson  
The wing has definitely grown on me - but if you go for one, I'd say get the slightly narrower one....Shibuki-san couldn't fit it as it's technically illegal, so I was in Top Secret bolting it on myself!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Ben and Dave - Thank you.

BTW - where is Bladey - I need an application form


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*Top Secret!!*

VERY nice Dave - at least you're old man won't get the same pleasure out of your new car as he did with the last one!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

That looks awsome luv that rear wing  .
nice car mate

Tony


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

duka said:


> VERY nice Dave - at least you're old man won't get the same pleasure out of your new car as he did with the last one!!
> 
> Enjoy!!


Thanks
you too


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

M19 GTR said:


> That looks awsome luv that rear wing  .
> nice car mate
> 
> Tony


You would say that  
Your car and mine together would make a damn good pic for the calendar - unfortunately that'll need some photoshop magic..


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Dave is she being managed by a Top Secret Competizion Rom ?


How do you rate it ? say compared to an F-Con Pro V ?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Ben_L said:


> Dave is she being managed by a Top Secret Competizion Rom ?
> 
> 
> How do you rate it ? say compared to an F-Con Pro V ?


Ben,
It does have a FconV-pro. I must admit that I'm not sure if there is a Competizione Rom aswell. I'll check that out.
One thing I do know is it's surprisingly easy to drive, even with a triple clutch and all the other work, and mind bogglingly quick, without seeming to be.


----------



## MattBiggin (Sep 12, 2003)

Have you got any more photos of the car?

I dread to think how much that would cost to build from scratch.

Does it used as a daily driver?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Ohhhhhhhhh Yeah!!*

 


Bean said:


> You would say that
> Your car and mine together would make a damn good pic for the calendar - unfortunately that'll need some photoshop magic..


I might let you be in the calendar if youre nice to me


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Absolutely stunning Dave
Have you tried the torque split controller yet?


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Fine Forged Progressive Spoke eh?! Love the rims but that name is mind blowingly complicated in true Japanese fashion  I guess they're 19's, but what width do they come in? 9.5", 10", 10.5" ?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Matt - all the photos that I had time to take are on that link.
I'll be taking some more soon though.

Tim - I've been asked not to touch any of the electronics until the instructions arrive...  

Mark - Mine are 19x9.5 (but 8, 8.5, 9.5 & 10.5 are available. 19s only though)


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

WOW! Must say that´s one VERY nice car you´ve bought there! Welcome to Team Bayside by the way! About time you got yourself a R34 in the only colour that´s right!    

/P


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

> You would say that Your car and mine together would make a damn good pic for the calendar - unfortunately that'll need some photoshop magic..


Not really mate the car aint left yet...lol will have to add Dinos and Hipo's cars that would totaly finish the calendar lol.

Anyway Car looks the nuts mate had to say it again.  

Tony :smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Dave...time to change that avatar me thinks


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

It's the mutts nuts! like that rear wing :smokin:


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

what make is the rear wing? TS? I'm not normally a fan of that type, but yours looks sweet


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks all  
Perra - You could be right - have realised that I probably should have had Wangan Blue from January '99  
Phatty - yes it is a Top Secret wing. At first I was like you and didn't like it at all - but not knowing what to replace it with meant that its stayed on for a while and now I really like it. (It's fractionally too wide though TBH). Over here they've started to make slightly smaller GT Wings so as not to upset the Law, so I may swap to that if I get too much grief.
Dave - I think I need some better pics first - maybe I could photoshop your Fuji pic and put my car in it


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

That looks yummy


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

If you don't mind my asking, just out of curiosity, how much would it cost to replicate that car (parts and labor wise not including the actuall car) Also how does she perform? Knowing Top Secret, stunning, but do you have any hard numbers?

Thanks


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Jeeze, stunner, very nice Dave. 

Could seriously make a nice pie from the amount of bugs the gaping mouth could scoop up, don't let Greenpeace see it.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

That is one stunning R34 ... Nice one Bean  

It's a shame it's not in the UK so we could get a better look ... you'll have to do a video clip so we can hear it go :smokin:


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Top car there Bean! Got any engine pics?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi,
SkylineGTRGuy - well I bought the car already built, but Top Secret only suggested the car when it was obvious that the build spec I'd asked them to quote for was quite close to the spec of this car. FYI that quote was 6 million yen just for parts, not labour....
As for performance I can only give you a subjective appraisal so far, it's very VERY fast, and not dramatic...I was doing 260kph the first day I had it, and it felt like 150.
On the dyno it has 660 PS at the wheels, 804PS flywheel estimate.
Nothing happens until after 4500 rpms though, and it's probably over 5000 when the real action starts.

Parm - lol   

Daz - should be some good clips on Miguels next DVD .... hopefully

Vince - I'm a bit embarassed about the engine pics because it wasn't exactly clean when I took the shots. I'll do some more soon...when I get it back again


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

OOOooooOoOOOoooOOoOoOoooo

Dave, you naughty boy !!!

Look what youve gone and made me do !!    

Im sooo pleased that all the waiting and hassles has paid off and you finally have the car on your drive. Most definately welcome to the TEAM, I must say I am liking those wheels muchly tastely, if I wasnt skint and possibly facing a bill for yet another rebuild then I might be tempted to get a set.   

Yet another Baysider in the 800plus club, I really am going to have to do a bit of overtime !!!    

Dont forget to give Dino and Gio a kick when you next see them !!

J.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

J.
Oh man - I hope you're not facing another rebuild - jeez.
As for waiting and hassles - I still have a few  but hopefully it'll all get sorted....someone has marked the nearside rear wing  

Kick Gio - are you kidding me - I want to see my next birthday


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Forgot to ask, what gearbox does it have?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Still stock.
It's very annoying that there is no drop in replacement for the 34 gear box.
They all seem to be for the 33.
Even so - the stock one seems OK as long as you are definite with the shift, even with loads of power....drag racing it would be a different question though....probably real expensive, real quick


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Bean mate that looks stunning,makes me sad seeing all this gorgeous machinery and i am still trying to find a decent replacement R32 gtr. Looks totally amazing mate :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Bean said:


> Hi,
> SkylineGTRGuy - well I bought the car already built, but Top Secret only suggested the car when it was obvious that the build spec I'd asked them to quote for was quite close to the spec of this car. FYI that quote was 6 million yen just for parts, not labour....
> As for performance I can only give you a subjective appraisal so far, it's very VERY fast, and not dramatic...I was doing 260kph the first day I had it, and it felt like 150.
> On the dyno it has 660 PS at the wheels, 804PS flywheel estimate.
> Nothing happens until after 4500 rpms though, and it's probably over 5000 when the real action starts.


Thats about $55,808 USD in parts alone! *drools* very very impressive! Any 0-60 1/4 or top speed info? I can only hope that once I get out of pharmacy school I'll be able to own such an amazing car. Bean, do you mind if I use the photo of your car on the main page of my site?

In order to have Top Secret tune your car would it have to be shipped to japan? I'm wondering how that would work here in the US, I mean surely you would have to go through the legalization procedures, then ship the car to japan, wait to have it tuned then shipped back but I'm wondering if at that point the car would still be emissions legal here in the US? Anybody have anyidea how long it would take to tune a GTR to that level? I think I'd use it as a good excuse to visit japan


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I know a few of the US armed forces guys over here who would love to legalise 34s in the US but they don't have much good to say about Motorex and they don't think that any 34 will get legalised Stateside anymore  

Incidentally, you can get Top Secret to work on your car in the US now...they just opened Top Secret III in the US a couple of months back.
I believe Nagata-san was at Pikes Peak at the weekend too.

Go ahead and use the pics...but they are really poor - you'd be better off asking Dino if you can use some of his.
I'll hopefully get some better pics of mine soon.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Dave, I have nothing to say, I am speech-less  

I love brakes that completely fill the inside of a 19" wheel :smokin:

BTW, just called Top Secret III, they only sell Top Secret parts, they don't work on any cars. They are willing to arrange to ship any car back to Japan for the home garage to work on it though.

Still got the V35?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Jeff - Thanks man, I think they actually do 380mm now, but I'll save that upgrade for next year  

I thought I'd read that TS3 were going to do mapping and stuff, but I guess not.

If it's not a sore subject - what's your view on the legalisation thing in the US ?

Still got the 35 - great family car


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bean said:


> Still stock.
> It's very annoying that there is no drop in replacement for the 34 gear box.
> They all seem to be for the 33.



Hi Dave, what about the Pfitzner g/box? Thats a straight drop in


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Dino - Tell us more, I know you've spoken to them before....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes I contacted them a few years back and they told me they were designing/developing a replacement gear kit for the getrag. They have now finished the dog box and soon will be releasing the sequential.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Cheers Dino,
That could well come in useful....


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

GTaRT are now Pfitzner distributors for the UK, in case anyone wants an uprated g/box for their 34.

Obviously this is no help to you Bean


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Rob,


You got one coming over then??


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

Not yet, don't really need it 

Also I have never driven a car with a dogbox so I would want to try one first before taking the plunge.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Another quick question, how much torque is this baby putting out?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Can't remember
I'll check the dyno sheets.


----------



## 3rdeye (Jul 2, 2004)

i'd be interested to hear the juice too


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Bean, 

Do you reckon you could post a pic or link of the dyno sheets? interested too  

Cheerz, 

Dan


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

70.9 kgm (about 515 lbft IIRC)

I'll link the Dyno sheet when I scan it.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

any skidpad or slalom data?

*nosey aren't I?*


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Just a subjective
" Wow - it corners well!!"


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Jeez - how on earth did I miss this thread??
Have to say that is superb - looks stunning and I'm sure it walks the walk too.

Need more pictures....

Cem


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Cem,
More pictures from Hakone soon....

How's the RS?


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

this must be the 2nd best looking skyline i've ever seen.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Sneezy said:


> this must be the 2nd best looking skyline i've ever seen.


Whats the 1st?


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

man i want to see the pics so bad  (same problem as BBD)


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

Same problem as BBD as well! Would somebody please host the photos so we all can see what everyone else is drooling over!
Thanx,
Ross.


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

skymania said:


> Whats the 1st?


the skyline in 2 fast 2 furious:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Sneezy said:


> the skyline in 2 fast 2 furious:




Oh dear !!


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

...........gimpath


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Sneezy said:


> the skyline in 2 fast 2 furious:


Jeesh - nice insult  

I'd thought you were going to say HipoGTR's masterpiece...


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Mazinger said:


> man i want to see the pics so bad  (same problem as BBD)


Hosted: http://skyline.lymz.us/upload/GTR1111.JPG


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

Bean said:


> Jeesh - nice insult
> 
> I'd thought you were going to say HipoGTR's masterpiece...


hmmmmm need a pic of that one 

and yours would move to third if a like it


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks for hosting skylineGTR_guy, pretty good looking Skyline, not the best in my book. still really great.

oh and i have to PM you about that thing, completely forgot about it.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Bean said:


> Jeesh - nice insult
> 
> I'd thought you were going to say HipoGTR's masterpiece...


LOL! Dave, don't take credit away from your Drag R. Its mint and only getting better! :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

RS is doing well.
Had a very wet trackday at Bedford last night - was crazy but the car is so competent. The harder I drive it the more impressive the car becomes.

Not as fast as your monster though 

Cem


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

A little color change paint?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Gio - Thanks - yours is the original though - and also still improving....  

Cem - I'm not really a Porsche fan  - but I do know you've get one of the sweetest going....and I suspect it's a lot more easily accessable than mine.
I must come and see it sometime.

Hey - I think there is a bit too much flip in that paint. Can you do me one that goes from Bayside Blue through to Purple ?


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Bean said:


> Gio - Thanks - yours is the original though - and also still improving....
> 
> Cem - I'm not really a Porsche fan  - but I do know you've get one of the sweetest going....and I suspect it's a lot more easily accessable than mine.
> I must come and see it sometime.
> ...


Sure, purple in front or purple in back?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Either  
or both...if you have time


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Bean said:


> Either
> or both...if you have time


Sure, just give me some time, I'm upgrading to photoshop CS (8.0) tonight, as well as installing Adobe After Effects and Adobe Premiere, After that I'm going to sleep and I've got work all day tomorrow, So I won't be able to get to it untill saturday but I'll get it done


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Bean said:


> Cem - I'm not really a Porsche fan  - but I do know you've get one of the sweetest going....and I suspect it's a lot more easily accessable than mine.
> I must come and see it sometime.


Just gimme time and place....


Cem


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> Just gimme time and place....
> 
> 
> Cem


Cem,
You're on  
Next time I'm in London you can scare the heck out of me :smokin:


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

with CF bonnet:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Ironically, it used to look like that....
It is a carbon bonnet


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks,

I think the purple needs to be darker...it looks more like violet there.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Bean said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I think the purple needs to be darker...it looks more like violet there.


Alrighty I'll make it darker.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

WOW! thats funky!   :smokin:


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

OK I just noticed the rear wing. how the hell did Boeing get involved!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

sorry for the late response.



Bean said:


> Jeff - Thanks man, I think they actually do 380mm now, but I'll save that upgrade for next year


do 380mm fit inside a 19" wheel?  



Bean said:


> I thought I'd read that TS3 were going to do mapping and stuff, but I guess not.


yeah, not according to the person who answer the phone at TS3.



Bean said:


> If it's not a sore subject - what's your view on the legalisation thing in the US?


I just had a long chat with Sean Morris over the weekend. U.S. legalisation for late model GTRs (96-02) are pretty much dead. Trying not to bad mouth Motorex here. Long story short, simply put, all it require is a decent chunk of cash to make it happen again. You know, as far as cars goes, you can make anything happen with money. But since the demand for gray market GTRs is very low in the U.S., no one want to put anymore money into it. Combining with Motorex not being very together. I don't see it happening. I believe Motorex can still legalize 89-95 GTRs, but they take a very long time (1 whole year should be expected). I hope none of you guys want to move to the U.S. with your GTR.



Bean said:


> Still got the 35 - great family car


I agree.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Sneezy said:


> the skyline in 2 fast 2 furious:


that is cold   

if I have a choice between that skyline in 2 fast 2 furious and my Impreza, and I can't change a thing on the Skyline after I get it. I would rather have my Impreza.


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> that is cold
> 
> if I have a choice between that skyline in 2 fast 2 furious and my Impreza, and I can't change a thing on the Skyline after I get it. I would rather have my Impreza.


Couldn't agree with you more.  

It's a wonder that Bean is taking the comparison calmly. I wouldn't


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

TurboAWD said:


> Couldn't agree with you more.
> 
> It's a wonder that Bean is taking the comparison calmly. I wouldn't


hehe  
It's OK - each to their own.
After all, it's just an Internet forum; life's too short to get angry about this stuff.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Bean said:


> hehe
> It's OK - each to their own.
> After all, it's just an Internet forum; life's too short to get angry about this stuff.


great attitude


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

well, it's a good thing that everybody has got a different opinion!

i really think the 2f2f is really cool, great specs, love the trim, rims, interior!
Bean's car is really ace aswell, more subtile, less shouting.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Sneezy,

What everyone here is being too polite to point out is that when you actually LEARN about skylines, and what they can do, what they have done, and what they stand for, you will come to the same conclusion as the rest of us.

Whilst to the eye Craig Liebermans old car may please some and offend others, in terms of its "skylineness" its a pathetic attempt to grab headlines and use "bling" as a marketing tool (which Craig happily agrees is all it is now!!) rather than Beans car which is a REAL version of what Craigs is trying to ape, ie an outright street racer capable of backing up its looks with its performance.

The difference is that one car needs neons to catch peoples eye that little bit more, while the other car doesnt need them, and the driver wouldnt care less if people were looking or not !!

Be well.

J.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

bladerider said:


> Sneezy,
> 
> What everyone here is being too polite to point out is that when you actually LEARN about skylines, and what they can do, what they have done, and what they stand for, you will come to the same conclusion as the rest of us.
> 
> ...


Could not agree more.  

Oh and a quick lesson for Sneezy... (with pictures to help  )

Beans Drag R = Awesome!!!  









2F2F Nissan 'these stickers and Dodge Viper vinyls make me go faster' Skyline = Sh1te! - Vvvvery sh1te!!!









Understand?


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Very nice car have fun with it... 

Well said bladerider.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

BTW,

Sorry Dave, but I WILL NOT have TEAM Bayside dissed like that !!!

      

:fluffy bunny mode reactivated:

J


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

haha okay then..........

/gets coat


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

i already humped beans car as well as hipogtr's he he he you can see the video in our website. www.hipertekspeed.com


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

yUkz2daIZZO said:


> i already humped beans car as well as hipogtr's he he he you can see the video in our website. www.hipertekspeed.com


Awesome videos mate. :smokin:


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

damn nice vid's !!!


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

hey thanks, if you liked those, you should wait til miguel release the dvd.


----------

